# Trains bulk to the TEAM UNIVERSE(gorilla sponsored)



## freight train (Jan 14, 2017)

*Trains bulk up to the TEAM UNIVERSE (Gorilla sponsored)*

Hey brothers an sisters train here to take you on another ride to the team universe an masters nationals!!!
For those of you who don't know me an those of you who do let me tell you about myself,I'm a current NABBA pro card holder an just missed my IFBB card at the masters nationals last July I've been competing for to long to tell an won numerous overalls !!!!!
I would like to thank kong ,heavy,Sherk,tommy an big rich for my selection I guarantee this will be a kick ass log!!!!!
My current stats are 5 ft 7 in 245 lb my goal is to add as much size as possible till I start prep in March.
My cycle will be test e ,deca an dbol
I train y3t style with my own twist I add German volume at the beginning which is 10 sets of 10 with 90 sec rest period.
I will post up recent pics very soon until then here is a couple contest pics an recent gym pics!!!
lets get this motherfucker rolling !!!!!!
WORK HARD STAY HUMBLE!!!!! GET BETTER OR GET BEAT!!!!​


----------



## freight train (Jan 15, 2017)

Trained shoulders today ,looking to put a better cap on the shoulders.
Hard time getting started today bit of sinus shit today with this lousy weather we got but I got it in an it turned out to be a pretty good workout.

SHOULDERS
HAMMER STRENGTH SHOULDER PRESS 6 sets going up to 4 PLATES PER SIDE
ONE ARM LEANING SIDE LATERAL RAISE 3 sets X 15 3 sec negative an 1 sec hold
REVERSE RAISE 4 sets x 15 
CABLE REVERSE PULLS 3 sets x 15 ,15 ,20
SEATED SIDE LATERALS 10 sets x 10
REVERSE GRIP SMITH MACHINE PRESS 5 sets x 15

100 rep leg press an 60 reps single leg curls to finish it off

Not real happy with my intensity but tomorrow is another day an I will crush it!!!! Some days you have to realize you won't be your strongest but you have to fight thru that an get the work in.
Arms tomorrow so time to get some rest an get ready for another day got to make every rep an every set count,till tomorrow brothers peace an have a good nite!!!!!


----------



## Montego (Jan 15, 2017)

freight train said:


> Trained shoulders today ,looking to put a better cap on the shoulders.
> Hard time getting started today bit of sinus shit today with this lousy weather we got but I got it in an it turned out to be a pretty good workout.
> 
> SHOULDERS
> ...


Hey freight have you tried side latetals while laying on your side on an incline bench? Left side laying down, right side raising the weight.

I love this variation. It puts a lot of tension on the medial delt especially at the peak of contraction.


----------

